# Netbeans 4.0 mit Parameter -deprecation (Ant)



## Kaffeebohne (19. Mai 2005)

Was muss ich in Netbeans entstellen damit er mit -deprecation kompiliert? Bzw. Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mai 2005)

Ja, das geht. Welche Version hast du?


----------



## Kaffeebohne (19. Mai 2005)

4.0 sagt mir die Product info.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mai 2005)

Hm, ich habe noch die 3.6 da kann man es noch einstellen.
Habe mir eben mal die 4.1 herunter geladen, da wird mit Ant kompiliert und damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Kaffeebohne (19. Mai 2005)

Schade, trotzdem danke.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mal ein wenig bei http://ant.apache.org gestöbert und eine Webseite mit Informationen zum Java-Compiler und der Verwendung von Kommandozeilen-Argumenten in Build Scripts für Ant gefunden.
Ich habe mir sie noch nicht weiter angesehen, aber beim Überfliegen war sie sehr viel versprechend.
http://ant.apache.org/manual/CoreTasks/javac.html

Wenn Du also die Optionen des Java-Compiler einschalten willst, musst du offensichtlich am Build Script basteln.
Vielleicht gehts aber auch noch anders, da werde ich auch noch mal bei NetBeans vorbei schauen.
Ich schaue mir das auch noch mal genauer an und melde mich auch noch mal, wenn du nicht schneller bist als ich.


----------



## Kaffeebohne (23. Mai 2005)

Cool, danke schön. Ich werds mir gleich mal ausdrucken und heute Abend lesen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Mai 2005)

So, hier nun die Lösung: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=108837


----------

